
AT&T Grandfathers Unlimited Data for iPhone 4S - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/att_grandfathers_unlimited_data_for_iphone_4s/
======
makecheck
And then there's Sprint. At first I was happy that they finally had the
iPhone, but then I looked into getting one...buyer beware.

When trying to pre-order the iPhone 4S on Sprint's web site, they let me get
through the entire process before pulling an _oh by the way_ at the end where
they reveal a $10 PER MONTH "Premium Data charge for this phone". With a 2
year minimum contract, that's $240 more that they're perfectly happy to not
mention in their advertising, while they are simultaneously quite happy to
boast about all the "savings" that you get.

Just to be clear, I already have an Android-based HTC smart phone on Sprint
and a good data plan. There's absolutely no way an iPhone will be more of a
burden on them than my current phone, so this entire thing is nothing but a
scam.

The sad thing is, I was almost rooting for Sprint. I stuck with them and
figured someday they'd get the iPhone. I was happy that they did, until I
realized that they really don't give a crap about anybody. Since they seem to
want to lose all their customers, I am happy to be one of the latest to grant
them that wish.

------
alexholehouse
Verizon does too

